# Martial arts history



## noble man (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok here's one for you guys,I will be testing in a couple of months for my brn belt,well my instructor says I need to be very knowledged in the history of all martial arts not just ours.There are alot of oppinions on this matter, can anyone recomend a good web site that I may view that will help me in my search for the truth?I have looked at alot and read alot but alot of times they are all different.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 21, 2004)

I would look for a book by Jennifer Lawler that has a great break down of the history of the martial arts, with descriptions of mny styles.  You could also try http://www.ssmma.com/history.pdf  There is a good introduction to the history of the martial arts on that page.


----------

